# French weather forecast



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've heard the weather in France (all of it?!) is pretty rubbish just now.
Has anyone seen a longer term forecast - is it to improve soon?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Doesn't look very good does it? Just looked at a 10 day forecast on France Meteo, Languedoc looks OK (it usually is) Otherwise there appears to be some inprovement for next weekend. Mind you we've seen these cloudy forecasts before and when we get there the weather is invariably far more pleasant than here - even in sunny Bognor !

Peter


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So who's in France just now - look out your window and tells us what it's like


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Narbonne the weather has been good but it is cloudy today, everywhere else we have been has been one good day followed by bad
Jim


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

normandy , lovely if your a duck! weather has been rubbish for nearly two weeks now. looks like getting better on tuesday. all the best sean


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

I find that local forecasts are often a bit more accurate than the BBC for example. With this in mind...

France - www.google.fr then in the seach page type TEMPS followed by the town - for example Temps Strasbourg

Italy - www.google.it followed by TEMPO and then the town

Spain - www.google.es followed by TIEMPO etc etc

Russell


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi
Here's a website I use, hope it helps.

http://woozor.co.uk/free-10-days-weather-forecast/weather-forecast-in-france_62_0_en.html

Charlie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, lower Normandy (Le Manche) is wet and windy today. Wife is happy as the garden needs a good soaking. But my weeds are doing too well and need killing.

I use this to see my immediate weather.

http://www.raintoday.co.uk/

Ray.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

In the Minervois between Carcassonne and Narbonne.

Cloudy this morning but 24 degrees - sun has come out now and it is pushing 30.

Wife unhappy as garden needs a drink 

Come to Languedoc!

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I wish*



Hezbez said:


> So who's in France just now - look out your window and tells us what it's like


i wish I had a window on this

Bit overcast but the sea is almost like glass, so no wind.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Or try these

Or google "webcam Nice" (you might/may not get the search results you expect if you don't have safe searching set on your search engine settings when you google "Webcam Nice" . You might get NICE Webcam and a request for your credit card, you have been warned!.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Weather*

Just rained here in Charente Maritime but the forecast is getting better. Monday is sun all day & rising to 31 degrees next Sunday.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*what more could we ask?*

Looks good to me!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

In Limousin. Nice morning, afternoon fine for walking, but now (1830 local) raining hard and looks to be set in for a while. Temp about 18 C.

If anyone is interested diesel currently about 1.31 per litre at supermarkets.

Still better here than being in the U.K.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are at camping Chateau D'Hardelot, just south of Boulogne and the weather is rubbish and so is the wifi connection :roll: :roll: .
Lovely clean campsite, though
Forecast for more rubbish

Maddie


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Annecy - Sunny and hot in the mornings but rain in the afternoons.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Chateauroux-FRXX0030

A20

Weather's weird, muggy but overcast with threatening black clouds, 1st proper downpour just happened


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
A member sent me this site.
www.xcweather.co.uk/FR/?Loc=FR.
It was very accurate,i am sorry to say i have forgotten who it was,but it was for our daughter,driving back to Portugal over Christmas.
You know who you are,and thanks again.
Jented


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Hezbez.
If the link was good,we both have....Clodhopper2006... To thank,i have tracked his reply down. So anyone else who has used it,as well as me thanks. 
Clodhopper2006.

Ted.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Normandy and the Omagh beach....
Very windy with heavy showers on and off 
Just pulled in to a small campsite in Grandcamp Maisy for a 1 night stopover and a break from the aires.. Lovely apart from the changing weather.. Will review it later on the database..
AND FREE WIFI


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Depending on which way your going Steve, your about 25 miles from us and a free stop over.

Ray.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Depending on which way your going Steve, your about 25 miles from us and a free stop over.
> 
> Ray.


58.7km actually BUT who's measuring.. 

See my PM shortly.. :wink:


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

hot and sunny but windy in Fleury D'Aude and the forecast is looking spectacular for the next 14 days  staying at Le Grande Cosse by the sea and salt marshes very nice campsite, bit of everything here. 



Jim


----------



## Jofda (Jun 23, 2010)

*Current Weather*

Back last night via Plymouth from 16 days touring Roscoff and coast down to Ile d'Oleron via Concarneau, Roche Bernard, La Rochelle across to Marais Poitevin thru' Lidon, upto Loire at Azay La Rideau (lovely municipal there!) then Chinon, Montsereau and Saumur. Finally upto Dinan before home run....briefly? Warm in Loire, chilly and windy on coast, Dinan 2 wet days, only one truly "sunny" day at La Rochelle in whole trip. Cloud predominant, and too many days with showers. But hey! A wet day in France is better than even your best day at work!!! This was our first ever trip abroad in our new hobby...lost a camera, broke a door mirror on tiny bridge in Montsereau, Sat Nav decided not to play from La Rochelle onwards so new one bought....thank God for good old maps! Paying £4.50 to £7 a pint of lager in most bars and restaurants (peanuts in Supermarche's!!!)
So what did we think? Loved it!! Will be back much wiser soon!!! Forget the weather, just go and enjoy the countryside, the drive, some fantastic sites locations, and the atmosphere...we did!


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats the spirit  off next wednesday for 6 whole weeks, when we get back Mr van der Striche will say "shall we go back in September :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Due to good weather here, work on daughtes house extension is 16 days in front. Cloudy but dry.
Lady p waters the garden every night :roll: 

Maybe I will get away before school hols.

No we are not in France. Nottinghamshire :lol: :lol: :lol:
Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

what are you like dp :lol:


----------

